# PGR for St Augustine?



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I am thinking of adding some growth regulator to my normal regime on my St Aug. my goal is to create greater thickness since some areas get a bit if high traffic. Having less mows in the summer is also appealing.

Does anyone have previous PGR experiences with St Aug? Did it create the outcomes you were expecting?

I am looking at T-Nex and it lists St Aug on the label. Usage rates are rather low so it should be fairly affordable to use.


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> I am thinking of adding some growth regulator to my normal regime on my St Aug. my goal is to create greater thickness since some areas get a bit if high traffic. Having less mows in the summer is also appealing.
> 
> Does anyone have previous PGR experiences with St Aug? Did it create the outcomes you were expecting?
> 
> I am looking at T-Nex and it lists St Aug on the label. Usage rates are rather low so it should be fairly affordable to use.


Take a look at this thread. The main message is that PGR can work on St. Aug but it is recommended to start with a low app rate and move up if needed. Too much can burn your lawn. I will be giving it a go on my back lawn next spring/summer.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5721


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks for the thread reference. It looks promising to try it in 2021.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Be exact and start out with a lower than recommended dose. Stunted and killed some of my lawn. It Turn yellow and didn't grow for months. The Parts that didn't get over dosed did great. Dark and thick.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Greyleafspot , Did you use T-Nex or other? What rate did you apply to avoid the yellowing?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

UltimateLawn said:


> I am thinking of adding some growth regulator to my normal regime on my St Aug. my goal is to create greater thickness since some areas get a bit if high traffic. Having less mows in the summer is also appealing.
> 
> Does anyone have previous PGR experiences with St Aug? Did it create the outcomes you were expecting?
> 
> I am looking at T-Nex and it lists St Aug on the label. Usage rates are rather low so it should be fairly affordable to use.


I used t nex and paclo mix. It definitely works no question about it. Do not use it per greenkeeper calculation. That's the problem I had was I spraying every three weeks following the app when I should have been spraying every six weeks.

Just document your results


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I used tnex. It was like 10x. Can't remember the exact amount. But I think I used 1oz but was only supposed to use 0.1 oz. or something like that


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

I would love to use PGR on my SA to avoid having to mow 2-3x per week when it's eleventy thousand degrees outside in SE FL. 

I'm scared that stunting the growth would be catastrophic when the guaranteed fungus comes along (regardless of fungicide preventative treatments).


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@LHP_Grass , good point. I have pretty much put fungicide on a constant schedule with the St. Aug. Between the walking on the grass and elevation change, it seems I'm constantly chasing it. Maybe this year I can prevent it with regular applications.

Still wondering how the PGR could help. I'm thinking of using a little during those eleven thousand degree days!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I just ordered the small bottle of Pramaxis. Am planning to experiment a bit over the spring/summer.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@ionicatoms , let us know how it goes. For now, I'm opting to not use it until late summer. I have too many other chems I'm integrating into my program to add another variable. However, when I'm tired of mowing every three days I may change my mind!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LHP_Grass said:


> I would love to use PGR on my SA to avoid having to mow 2-3x per week when it's eleventy thousand degrees outside in SE FL.
> 
> I'm scared that stunting the growth would be catastrophic when the guaranteed fungus comes along (regardless of fungicide preventative treatments).


Glad to see I'm not the only one that has fungus problems no matter what I spray lol.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> @ionicatoms , let us know how it goes. For now, I'm opting to not use it until late summer. I have too many other chems I'm integrating into my program to add another variable. However, when I'm tired of mowing every three days I may change my mind!


I put out my first dose 3 full days ago. But it rained 30 minutes afterwards. I haven't seen any evidence of regulation yet. I'm not sure how long to wait before trying again.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

This year is my fix year, so I will not be applying PGR, but it will be good to see your results!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> UltimateLawn said:
> 
> 
> > @ionicatoms , let us know how it goes. For now, I'm opting to not use it until late summer. I have too many other chems I'm integrating into my program to add another variable. However, when I'm tired of mowing every three days I may change my mind!
> ...


Takes up to my second spray for me to truly notice any regulation. I spray .20oz/1k of tnex and paclo


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Update on my testing of Pramaxis (T-nex)

In this photo you see my neighbor's lawn on the left. He cuts his lawn quite a bit shorter than I do mine. It is also his habit to drive over the property boundary (green utility box) and into my yard where he turns around.

His nasty habit provides us with an opportunity to measure the effects of PGR on top growth of St. Augustine grass.

The left-most portion of the photo was not treated with PGR. In the middle of the photo you can easily see where the PGR has slowed down the top growth. And on the right most section of the photo, you see where he did not cut into my property any further because you see that much taller grass.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

My neighbor has got to be confused as to why this grass isn't growing anymore. 😂

I hope he just stops driving over the property boundary. 🤞



PGR is still holding great!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Ok, I'm seeing more yellowing in the PGR test plot (front yard) than in the control plots (side and back yard). Anybody have any clue as to what might explain this observation?

The yellow spotting is randomly dispersed throughout the yard. We have had tons of rain. Not sure the yellowing is directly related to PGR, but I don't see as much yellowing in the other two yards.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> My neighbor has got to be confused as to why this grass isn't growing anymore. 😂
> 
> I hope he just stops driving over the property boundary. 🤞
> 
> ...


PGR dark color effect is move obvious than it was two weeks ago. I really need to get out there and clean up the litter.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Update on PGR experiment:

Application in the shaded spots allowed a lot of oak tree sprouts to show up; not good. Even worse news: over in the side yard where I have a lot of Bermuda (full sun), the St. Augustine appears to be losing ground to Bermuda. I do not know if the lower HOC exacerbated the condition (3.25") or not. Pretty disappointing overall. I'm going to let it grow out.

Bottom line: if you are fighting Bermuda, might want to avoid PGR or go _very_ light. I went with 0.10 floz / k, and the St Aug seemed to stop growing altogether.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

This is some st augustine I pulled that was encroaching into my bermuda. The boundaries between our yard definitely get hit with 0.2oz tnex every 225 gdd and the st aug has tolerated the 0.5" hoc pretty well.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

That is crazy how tight the leaves are on that stolon!


----------

